# Looking for Hi Res Boot Animations



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

Has anyone found any hi res boot animations to load onto the Nexus 10? Please post any links or files if found. Thanks.


----------



## Mellen_hed (Aug 11, 2011)

I don't reboot my tab enough to worry about seeing the boot ani, but JaeKar has a boot ani thread in the gnex forums. Many hold him in high regard as a boot ani master. Perhaps he'd be willing to help you out?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Alright I took the bait...
Here is a tester... Please report back if the animation stops, blacks out, or lags.... It is in a basic flash installer that mounts and installs the bootanimation.zip to system/media. It will replace the original.

Basic Android Waveform...









Full HD no optimization: Download - Big file, may lag, black out or start and stop during boot..
HD 50% optimized: Download - Medium file should run without issue.
LD 50% image compression: Download - Smallest file. Should run but may have some pixel artifacts.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

hd works well. a little bit of lag. the only problem I had was with the installer zip. after flashing, cwr prompted me to repair root. then it kept rebooting into cwr. afterwards I manually dropped it into the /system/media


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmmmm.. Sorry about that... Guess I will opt not to use the installer file.. Guess the question is.. What do you want to see in the form of an animation?


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

some of my favorites are the blue havoc and liquid havoc found on page 5 of the galaxy nexus boot animation thread. even a BIOS startup would be nice.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Give me a day or so and I will start dropping them on here.. I have taken on a project that will slow down a bit.


----------



## SplicedX (Jun 15, 2011)

no rush at all and thank you very much!


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is the Blu Havoc Version (note the original file is 720p).. This is the best I can provide:









|| Download - Note this is NOT a flash file. Download and change the name to bootanimation.zip then copy to desired location.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Liquid Havoc did not fair so well.. 720p did not convert as nicely as I thought.. I will start work on some other HD boots for this device...









|| Download - Note this is NOT a flash file. Download and change the name to bootanimation.zip then copy to desired location.


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Last one for today~~~

Blob HD:







:
|| Download - Full HD. Change name to bootanimation.zip and install to preferred folder
|| Download - HD Optimized Change name to bootanimation.zip and install to preferred folder


----------



## mafu6 (Jun 8, 2012)

Any idea if i can find a BIOS boot for the N10?

Thanks


----------



## Hatman41 (May 31, 2012)

@JaeKar99 great job. Any new boot animations?


----------

